# Concernant la hausse de la TVA sur les forfaits mobiles



## hogo (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Vous devez savoir que la loi de Finances 2011 supprime l'avantage fiscal sur les forfaits mobiles en ramenant le taux de TVA à 19,6 %
En moyenne, les forfaits prendront de 1 à 3 &#8364; par mois.

Maintenant, c'est un mal pour un bien car c'est l'occasion de vous prendre un iPhone si vous ne l'avez pas eu pour Noel ...

En effet, la modification (unilatérale) du prix de vente entraîne une mise à jour des Conditions Générales de Vente de votre opérateur.
Par conséquent, vous êtes protégés par l'article L121-84 du Code de la Consommation qui vous permet de refuser celle-ci, en résiliant votre contrat *sans préavis, sans frais et quelque soit votre engagement, jusqu'à 4 mois après la date de mise en oeuvre du nouveau tarif *(1er juin)

Si vous avez reçu un courrier de la part de votre opérateur, si votre forfait est éligible (listes dispos dans les brochures) et si votre ligne est ouverte avant le :
25 novembre pour Orange (d'après brochure Tarifs)
15 novembre pour Bouygues (vérifié sur Tarifs et Conditions de Vente)
16 novembre pour SFR, (vérifié sur Brochure Tarifaire en vigueur)
vous pouvez donc résilier.

*MISE A JOUR
Apparemment, à la lecture de cet article 
http://www.igen.fr/0-apple/hausse-des-forfaits-mobiles-pourra-resilier-et-garder-le-telephone-27412
on pourrait souscrire encore pour résilier après. 
Ce qui parait bizarre puisque les trois opérateurs mentionnent désormais la hausse du taux de TVA dans leur brochure tarifaire que vous acceptez lors de la signature des CGV ...*

Il faut donc rester prudent si vous ouvrez de nouvelles lignes pour les résilier dans la foulée.

C'est à vérifier avec Orange car j'ai reçu un courrier pour un abonnement ouvert le 26 novembre ... 


Pour résilier, on vous conseille d'envoyer un courrier recommandé avec AR MAIS c'est INUTILE : vous pouvez résilier par simple appel, après vérification,  vous recevez la lettre de résiliation 3 jours après (chez Orange en tout cas)

Pour la portabilité du numéro, il me semble qu'elle n'est pas possible car c'est le nouvel opérateur qui fait la démarche de résilier pour vous, donc il y a un risque qu'il y ait un coût. (résiliation loi Châtel et non celle que vous désirez)
A négocier donc.

Et à vous, le nouvel iPhone, iPad ou autres à moindre coût ..;

En espérant que vous pourrez saisir l'opportunité de vous désengager, soit pour aller voir ailleurs, ou pour vous offrir un nouveau téléphone !

Joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année


----------



## tusenslebouc (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai une question :

Si je souscris un abonnement quelconque pour un iphone 4 par exemple le 27 décembre, pourrais-je résilier et à ce coût avoir mon iphone pour pas chère ? (99 voir 199euros )


----------



## drs (23 Décembre 2010)

non, car depuis quelques temps, tu acceptes d'office les nouvelles CGV lorsque tu prends un abonnement.
Cela concerne uniquement les abos ouverts avant les dates citées.


----------



## thejampot (23 Décembre 2010)

tusenslebouc a dit:


> J'ai une question :
> 
> Si je souscris un abonnement quelconque pour un iphone 4 par exemple le 27 décembre, pourrais-je résilier et à ce coût avoir mon iphone pour pas chère ? (99 voir 199euros )



Est ce que tu as, au moins, lu le post au dessus du tiens avant de poster??? ...


----------



## Dthibault (23 Décembre 2010)

Vivement le 01/02 que je fasse la résiliation (6 Mois d'engagement en moins, je vais pouvoir changer mon iPhone 3G ^^)


----------



## nadim06150 (23 Décembre 2010)

Avez vous les dates pour Virgin etc


----------



## Sly54 (23 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,



hogo a dit:


> Vous devez savoir que la loi de Finances 2011 supprime l'avantage fiscal sur les forfaits mobiles en ramenant le taux de TVA à 19,6 %
> En moyenne, les forfaits prendront de 1 à 3 &#8364; par mois.



A mon avis, il manque ces mots à ton message :

_Dans le cadre de la Loi de Finances 2011, la TVA appliquée aux forfaits des mobiles *capables de recevoir la télé par Internet* passe de 5,5% à 19,6%._


----------



## hogo (23 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est vrai. Je l'avais mis mais j'ai dû l'enlever avec un autre bout 
Et c'est important en plus !
Merci pour ta rectification !

Pour Virgin, il me semble qu'il n'y a pas d'option TV donc ce n'est pas applicable. (forfais iPhone & Divine)

Comme je ne peux plus éditer le premier message, 
*Les modalités d'application étant encore floues, notamment sur la date à partir de laquelle vous pouvez résilier en évoquant ce motif *_(d'après la lecture du texte de loi, vous pouvez le faire dès maintenant)_* je vous conseille vivement de reporter votre décision et d'appeler préalablement votre Service Clients pour qu'il vous donne des précisions supplémentaires au cas par cas.
Je vous conseille d'attendre aussi des nouvelles offres qui pourraient venir justement pour attirer ou fidéliser la clientèle.
*


----------



## iGas (23 Décembre 2010)

Je suis un possession d'un iphone 4 et je suis à priori bien dans les conditions, je peux donc résilier sans problèmes. Questions : Comment je fais après pour téléphoner ? ^^

Où est-ce que je peux en tirer un avantage excepté en vendant mon iphone pour m'en racheter un moins cher avec forfait ?

Nan parce que voilà quoi

Soit dit en passant, petite astuce pour tous ceux qui se font chier avec de longs abonnements (24 mois) :

Achetez un iphone avec engagement 12mois, changez d'opérateur en N+1 tout en vendant votre iphone pour vous acheter l'iphone N+1
En 2ans vous êtes bénéficiaire (même avec les quelques euros supplémentaires dans le forfait) car pour un iphone payé 200 boules, vous le revendrais 350 et donc dégagerais un bénéfice de 150 euros (en comptant l'achat de votre iphone N+1). Tout ça en ayant le dernier iphone à chaque fois, à sa sortie =)

Me suis-je bien fais comprendre ?


----------



## hogo (23 Décembre 2010)

iGas a dit:


> Je suis un possession d'un iphone 4 et je suis à priori bien dans les conditions, je peux donc résilier sans problèmes. Questions : Comment je fais après pour téléphoner ? ^^
> 
> Ou est-ce que je peux en tirer un avantage excepté vendre mon iphone pour m'en racheter un moins cher avec forfait ?
> 
> Nan parce que voilà quoi



L'avantage, c'est de pouvoir changer d'opérateur, de changer d'offre, ou de téléphone sans attendre la fin de l'engagement.
Maintenant, si tu n'en éprouves pas le besoin, ne résilie pas.
Sinon, pour l'astuce, pas mal


----------



## MacSedik (23 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> L'avantage, c'est de pouvoir changer d'opérateur, de changer d'offre, ou de téléphone sans attendre la fin de l'engagement.
> Maintenant, si tu n'en éprouves pas le besoin, ne résilie pas.
> Sinon, pour l'astuce, pas mal



j'espère qu'*il y a pas anguille sous roche moi ça m'interesse* (abonné depuis 5 mois) pour avoir un autre iPhone 4(revente) et un forfait moins cher chez virgin ou Bouygues...


----------



## hogo (23 Décembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> j'espère qu'*il y a pas anguille sous roche moi ça m'interesse* (abonné depuis 5 mois) pour avoir un autre iPhone 4(revente) et un forfait moins cher chez virgin ou Bouygues...



Je résume,
si tu as un forfait avec option TV (Origami Star, Webphone, Neo, etc ...)
et si tu joues la carte de la prudence en résiliant à compter du 1er février, il n'y a aucun problème.


----------



## arturus (23 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Je résume,
> si tu as un forfait avec option TV (Origami Star, Webphone, Neo, etc ...)
> et si tu joues la carte de la prudence en résiliant à compter du 1er février, il n'y a aucun problème.



en juillet j'ai pris un forfait origami star avec l'option TV orange. Je rentre dans ce cadre ?


Il me semble que si l'on résilie on a pas pas le droit a la portabilité, vous pouvez me confirmer ça ?


----------



## hogo (23 Décembre 2010)

arturus a dit:


> en juillet j'ai pris un forfait origami star avec l'option TV orange. Je rentre dans ce cadre ?
> 
> 
> Il me semble que si l'on résilie on a pas pas le droit a la portabilité, vous pouvez me confirmer ça ?



Oui pour la 1ere question.
Pour la portabilité, oui, normalement tu peux en bénéficier (pense à demander un RIO)
Cependant, faudra bien penser à ce qu'il prenne en compte une résiliation sans frais et non en loi Châtel si possible
et surtout les embêter car ils vous prétexteront qu'avec ce type de résiliation, le numéro "meurt" ...


----------



## arturus (23 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Oui pour la 1ere question.
> Pour la portabilité, oui, normalement tu peux en bénéficier (pense à demander un RIO)
> Cependant, faudra bien penser à ce qu'il prenne en compte une résiliation sans frais et non en loi Châtel si possible
> et surtout les embêter car ils vous prétexteront qu'avec ce type de résiliation, le numéro "meurt" ...



Sérieux ? 

t'es sur de toi, la portabilité peut etre faite en cas de résiliation... j'ai toujours entendu le contraire.

Donc me reste plus qu'à entendre le 1er février pour entamer les démarches.


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

Suite au vol de mon Iphone, je suis repassé en Illimithics Essential 1h00 chez SFR. Je pensai pouvoir profiter de cette hausse pour résilier et reprendre un Iphone. Est-ce que ce sera possible ? Sinon, est-ce que je peux revenir à un forfait Iphone maintenant histoire de profiter de cette occasion. Je vais regarder sur le site de SFR, mais si quelqu'un a une idée, ça m'aiderait bien.

Merci


----------



## clemsheaven (24 Décembre 2010)

Et si la ligne a été ouverte avant le 25 mais que j'ai changé de forfait après le 25, je ne peux pas résilier ?


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

LaurentR a dit:


> Suite au vol de mon Iphone, je suis repassé en Illimithics Essential 1h00 chez SFR. Je pensai pouvoir profiter de cette hausse pour résilier et reprendre un Iphone. Est-ce que ce sera possible ? Sinon, est-ce que je peux revenir à un forfait Iphone maintenant histoire de profiter de cette occasion. Je vais regarder sur le site de SFR, mais si quelqu'un a une idée, ça m'aiderait bien.
> 
> Merci



Tous les forfaits ne seront pas concernés, donc le mien ne risque pas de l'être. Je vais essayer de passer en forfait Iphone demain première heure. Au pire je ferai la bascule dans l'autre sens si ça ne marche pas.


----------



## rafitortu (24 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je voudrai juste savoir dans le cas ou j'utiliserai mes point orange pour obtenir un telephone a bas prix se qui impliquerai également un réengagement de 24 mois, penser vous que je pourrai tout de même résilier gratuitement? car je me serai engagé après les date indiqué mais pas pour l'achat d'un nouveau téléphone avec forfait et je ne sais pas si sa change quelque chose ou pas...
Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## hogo (24 Décembre 2010)

LaurentR a dit:


> Tous les forfaits ne seront pas concernés, donc le mien ne risque pas de l'être. Je vais essayer de passer en forfait Iphone demain première heure. Au pire je ferai la bascule dans l'autre sens si ça ne marche pas.



Attention, changement risqué !
Car en changeant de formule, tu acceptes les nouvelles conditions de vente, donc tu ne pourras pas résilier en invoquant L121-4.
De plus, le fait de monter en gamme est gratuit mais on va te facturer le fait de redescendre vers ton forfait initial puisque est de gamme inférieure. 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------




clemsheaven a dit:


> Et si la ligne a été ouverte avant le 25 mais que j'ai changé de forfait après le 25, je ne peux pas résilier ?



Si tu parles du 25, j'en déduis que tu es chez Orange.
Par conséquent, tu as dû recevoir une lettre.
Si oui, tu peux résilier en invoquant L121-4 (vérifie que les nouveaux montants indiqués sont ceux de ta nouvelle formule)
Si non, ce n'est pas pour cette fois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h20 ----------




rafitortu a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je voudrai juste savoir dans le cas ou j'utiliserai mes point orange pour obtenir un telephone a bas prix se qui impliquerai également un réengagement de 24 mois, penser vous que je pourrai tout de même résilier gratuitement? car je me serai engagé après les date indiqué mais pas pour l'achat d'un nouveau téléphone avec forfait et je ne sais pas si sa change quelque chose ou pas...
> Merci pour vos réponses!



J'essaierai de faire une réponse claire pour éviter que la même question revienne

*Tous les forfaits qui proposent l'option TV sont concernés
Sont donc exclus la plupart des forfaits bloqués ou entrée de gamme, les forfaits iPad et les forfaits des MVNO (peut être quelques exceptions ?)

Le renouvellement de mobile, le changement de forfait nécessitent que vous acceptiez à nouveau les CGV qui sont modifiées à ce jour.
En faisant cela, vous renoncez à la résiliation L121-4

Les CGV des opérateurs ont été modifiées (du moins leur brochure tarifaire) à des dates indiquées plus haut.
Normalement, toute nouvelle ligne créee à partir de ces dates signifient que vous avez accepté les nouvelles conditions d'abonnement et les tarifs indiqués au 01/02/2011.
Par conséquent, vous êtes redevables de la totalité des forfaits pour l'engagement.

Les nouveaux tarifs prennent effet le 1er février 2011.
Normalement, la résiliation devient possible dès lors que vous êtes notifié de la modification. Cependant, il n'y a pas encore de retour pour confirmer cela. Donc au pire à partir de février

Nous ne sommes ni conseiller Orange, SFR ou Bouygues et encore moins Virgin.
Appelez sans hésitation votre Service Clients qui vous indiquera avec plus de précision les droits dont vous disposez. 



*


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Attention, changement risqué !
> Car en changeant de formule, tu acceptes les nouvelles conditions de vente, donc tu ne pourras pas résilier en invoquant L121-4.
> De plus, le fait de monter en gamme est gratuit mais on va te facturer le fait de redescendre vers ton forfait initial puisque est de gamme inférieure.




Il ne me reste donc plus qu'à croiser les doigts en espérant que mon forfait sera inclus dans la hausse, sinon je vais me mordre les doigts d'avoir changé après le vol de mon Iphone. Par contre le fait de redescendre de gamme ne semble pas payant, en tous cas je ne l'ai pas vu sur mes factures.

Merci pour toutes ces indications


----------



## sield (24 Décembre 2010)

Est ce qu'en petite boutique, si ils ont en stock des contrats d'abonnement papier imprimés du mois dernier, on a les CGV d'avant cette clause, ou les nouvelles ?
Merci


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

sield a dit:


> Est ce qu'en petite boutique, si ils ont en stock des contrats d'abonnement papier imprimés du mois dernier, on a les CGV d'avant cette clause, ou les nouvelles ?
> Merci



Il faut leur demander et nous raconter


----------



## hogo (24 Décembre 2010)

Non, d'ailleurs je donne un peu plus de détails pour Orange ...
Déjà il faut différencier date de souscription et date de début d'engagement.
Ils prennent en compte la seconde ... 10 jours postérieure à la 1ère

Les conseillers Orange sont à cran, après m'avoir fait l'apologie du _"tout le monde, c'est pareil, pourquoi vous résiliez après un mois, ne prenez pas la télé, on vous offre des points, Orange c'est confortable en qualité de service blablabla"_, j'ai juste dit : "Ca m'est égal, c'est la loi, et on inverse les rôles cette fois-ci.

Donc pour les dates antérieures au 25 novembre, courrier reçu > résiliation de plein droit
Pour les dates comprises entre le 25 novembre et 15 décembre, ça se complique ... il faut attendre un nouveau courrier de leur part, faire une lettre AR, et ça s'annonce compliqué, vu les autres résiliations ...
Après le 15 décembre, je vous dis gentiment que c'est fini pour vous ...

Bonne chance dans vos démarches et surtout les conseillers ont l'air rôdé : à peine vous donnez un argument, déjà, ils vous contrecarrent : ne cédez pas !


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Vous devez savoir que la loi de Finances 2011 supprime l'avantage fiscal sur les forfaits mobiles en ramenant le taux de TVA à 19,6 %
> En moyenne, les forfaits prendront de 1 à 3  par mois.



Bonjour,
Ça s'applique aussi pour toutes les _box qui font TV_ Freebox, SFRbox, etc. ?
Je sais, c'est un peu HS.


----------



## hogo (24 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ça s'applique aussi pour toutes les _box qui font TV_ Freebox, SFRbox, etc. ?
> Je sais, c'est un peu HS.



Oui, d'ailleurs, c'est la base ! Puisque c'est les offres Triple Play qui sont taxées.
(Internet, TV, Tél)
D'où l'application aux abos Internet et les forfaits mobiles dédiés.


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, c'est la base ! Puisque c'est les offres Triple Play qui sont taxées.
> (Internet, TV, Tél)
> D'où l'application aux abos Internet et les forfaits mobiles dédiés.



Ça va _switcher/swinguer_ chez les FAI, bonnes fêtes chez les fournisseurs. :rateau:
À mon avis, les FAI "perdraient moins" gagneraient à ne pas répercuter la hausse de la TVA.


----------



## hogo (24 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Ça va _switcher/swinguer_ chez les FAI, bonnes fêtes chez les fournisseurs. :rateau:
> À mon avis, les FAI "perdraient moins" gagneraient à ne pas répercuter la hausse de la TVA.



Non puisque l'ARCEP (autorité des télécommunications) demande à ce que ce soit nous, consommateurs finaux de payer cette hausse, et pas les FAI
(Il n'y a que Free qui résiste encore)
Le plus souvent, ça ne sert à rien de changer, car votre abo Internet est souvent sans engagement.
Donc n'importe où, la hausse sera répercutée (à part Free si elle maintient sa position ...)


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Non puisque l'ARCEP (autorité des télécommunications) demande à ce que ce soit nous, consommateurs finaux de payer cette hausse, et pas les FAI
> (Il n'y a que Free qui résiste encore)
> Le plus souvent, ça ne sert à rien de changer, car votre abo Internet est souvent sans engagement.
> Donc n'importe où, la hausse sera répercutée (à part Free si elle maintient sa position ...)



Effectivement, ça donne tout de même l'opportunité de changer à ceux qui sont engagés. Sinon, les autres peuvent sortir sans payer les frais, non ?


----------



## klemdr (24 Décembre 2010)

je vous entend dire que la hausse ne concerne que les forfaits comprenant la TV, mais j'ai un forfait bloqué orange et pourtant j'ai bien reçus le courier et dans leur nouvelle grille tarifaire ils comptaient les forfaits bloqués :rateau:

Je pense que c'est un juste retour des choses, on va enfin pouvoir faire jouer la concurrence parce que c'est pas avec les pauvres 200 points offerts qu'Orange va me garder 

Sinon vous avez une idée de quand Free compte s'installer dans le parc ? Ils commencent a me plaire


----------



## MacSedik (24 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Non puisque l'ARCEP (autorité des télécommunications) demande à ce que ce soit nous, consommateurs finaux de payer cette hausse, et pas les FAI
> (Il n'y a que Free qui résiste encore)
> Le plus souvent, ça ne sert à rien de changer, car votre abo Internet est souvent sans engagement.
> Donc n'importe où, la hausse sera répercutée (à part Free si elle maintient sa position ...)



Oui mais free ne va pas augmenter les tarifs pour les anciens abo c'est ça (avec la Free V5 et V4)? Pour ceux qui prennent la freebox "Révolution" il payent 29,99 et les 5,99 de frais liés au forfait Révolution... Donc ces 5 correspondent a la hausse de la TVA a mon avis, que du marketing...


----------



## sield (24 Décembre 2010)

C'est sûr que Free ne va pas augmenter l'abonnement pour les freebox actuelles ?


----------



## subsole (24 Décembre 2010)

MacSedik a dit:


> Oui mais free ne va pas augmenter les tarifs pour les anciens abo c'est ça (avec la Free V5 et V4)? Pour ceux qui prennent la freebox "Révolution" il payent 29,99 et les 5,99 de frais liés au forfait Révolution... Donc ces 5 correspondent a la hausse de la TVA a mon avis, que du marketing...





sield a dit:


> C'est sûr que Free ne va pas augmenter l'abonnement pour les freebox actuelles ?



Il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que Niel voulait répercuter le coût de la TVA (_si augmentation_) sur les abonnements.

- Prix actuels des abonnements mensuels Freebox:
*29.99* pour les *V4 & V5.*
*35.99* pour la *V6*.

Les prix des abonnements mensuels, si la TVA est répercutée par Free:
Pour la* V6* => 35,99 +16*(0,196-0,055) = *38,25* 
Pour les* V4/V5* => 29,99 +16*(0,196-0,055) = *32,25 *

Sinon, au niveau de la résiliation pour hausse de la TVA, les messages 22 et 24 du topic http://forums.macg.co/reagissez/free-et-sa-revolution-536792-2.html vont dans le sens contraire. 

Quid ......  ?

Je cite les deux messages:


> *Artguillaume* http://forums.macg.co/7325442-post22.html
> Ils n'ont pas le droit (enfin si mais tu peux rompre le contrat si il y augmentation) d'augmenter le prix SAUF si c'est le domaine règlementaire qui est à l'origine de la hausse.
> 
> Exemple avec orange : Une année il avait augmenté le prix des SMS, il y a eu plein de résiliation, tout le monde en a profité pour changer de téléphone en résiliant (enfin ceux qui avait souscrit leurs abonnement dans un temps donné). C'était orange qui avait décidé l'augmentation donc résiliation possible.





> *drs* http://forums.macg.co/7325512-post24.html
> Il ne s'agit pas là d'une augmentation de tarif, mais d'une option dégroupage total. Donc pas de résiliation possible sans frais (sauf si l'ancienneté le permet).
> 
> Et concernant la taxe, il s'agit d'une hausse de la TVA, donc pas de résiliation possible non plus.
> ...


----------



## drs (24 Décembre 2010)

C'est surtout sur qu'ils vont ajouter la taxe. L'augmentation de 5,99 correspond au degroupage total.
Et non pas a ce qu'ils appellent la taxe barouin sarkozy qui s'appliquera en janvier, et fera donc monter l'abo a pres de 40!


----------



## sield (24 Décembre 2010)

Et l'augmentation des salaires du peuple, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## LaurentR (24 Décembre 2010)

LaurentR a dit:


> Il ne me reste donc plus qu'à croiser les doigts en espérant que mon forfait sera inclus dans la hausse, sinon je vais me mordre les doigts d'avoir changé après le vol de mon Iphone. Par contre le fait de redescendre de gamme ne semble pas payant, en tous cas je ne l'ai pas vu sur mes factures.
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces indications



Et  bien ça ne sera pas pour moi, je n'ai plus qu'à attendre le délai de la loi Chatel. Je viens de recevoir une lettre de SFR ce matin me disant que j'avais de la chance et que mon forfait Illmithics Essentiels 1h00 ne serait pas augmenté. J'ai failli leur répondre que au contraire c'était une mauvaise nouvelle, mais bon, je vais faire contre mauvaise fortune bon coeur et patienter  

Par contre ils indiquent bien que la répercussion ne se fera pas sur le montant TTC, ce qui veut dire je suppose que le montant Hors Taxe lui changera, ou je me trompe ? Est-ce qu'il me reste un tout petit espoir que ça puisse être considéré comme un nouveau tarif avec pour moi une porte de sortie ?

En tous cas, Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Gone (24 Décembre 2010)

Juste une petite remarque tous les forfaits disposants de la TV ne subissent pas forcément l'augmentation de la TVA, pour preuve l'Origami Style chez Orange n'aura aucune augmentation de tarifs


----------



## drs (24 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Il me semble bien avoir lu quelque part que Niel voulait répercuter le coût de la TVA (_si augmentation_) sur les abonnements.
> 
> - Prix actuels des abonnements mensuels Freebox:
> *29.99* pour les *V4 & V5.*
> ...



Il semblerait néanmoins que je me soies fourvoyé...bah oui, cela arrive, même aux meilleurs 

Cette hausse de la TVA oblige les opérateurs à modifier les CGV, donc possibilité de résilier sous 4 mois sans aucun frais pour l'abonné, une fois le courrier d'information recu.


----------



## Linkallias (25 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous ,

J'ai une question, j'ai ce forfait chez bouygyes : 
Forfait pour iPhone 2h + appels illimités de 21H30 à 8h
50, 90 	 
Suis je concerné par la possibilité de résilier ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## LaurentR (25 Décembre 2010)

En fait ça m'a l'air bien compliqué. Je vais chercher lundi quelqu'un qui puisse me décrypter la lettre que j'ai reçu, car j'avoue que je n'y comprend rien et je  me demande si SFR est le meilleur interlocuteur à qui m'adresser. Si je comprend bien ce qu'ils écrivent, ils n'augmentent pas le prix TTC, mais cela ne signifie pas qu'ils n'augmentent pas la TVA, je me trompe ? Et si la TVA augmente, j'ai moyen de résilier ?


----------



## surfbmx (25 Décembre 2010)

Ne rêvez pas! Souscrire maintenant pour résilier est une erreur. Vous allez devoir payer les mois restants. Il y a d'autres astuces; pour ma part, je ne me vois nulle part ailleurs que chez orange avec un iphone(j'ai eu le temps de tester tout les opérateurs).
Alors si vous voulez avoir un iphone 4 pas cher, sans avoir de problème, eh bien vous faites une portabilité vers orange(après si vous aimez sfr et son edge absent hors 3G-quelle honte!!- ou bouyg et ses volumes de téléchargements et ports bridés-oubliez du coup vnc, orb etc...et des vidéos un peu longues sur youtube-, c'est votre choix), du coup vous bénéficiez de 70 d'odr. De plus vous vous abonnez en ligne, ça vous fait 3 de réduc par mois. Soit 142 de réduc au total. L'iphone 4 étant à 149, il vous reviendra à 7....
De plus, si votre fai est Orange (ok, à ce niveau ils sont pourris lol), cela vous fera 50 en plus d'odr; l'iphone passe alors à -43!! Pas cher!!
Si vous êtes déjà chez Orange, vous faites une double portabilité vers simyo, virgin, etc(offre sans engagement) et dans la foulée vous revenez chez orange, comme ça vous bénéficiez de l'odr et vous êtes considérés comme nouveau client.
Ceci dit, l'iphone 4 était bien plus cher en Novembre, donc pour ceux qui pourront résilier(en faisant une portabilité pour garder leur num s'ils le souhaitent), le mieux sera de le revendre et d'ouvrir une nouvelle ligne(ce qui paiera largement le prix de l'iphone et qq mois de forfait).
Peu de personne va résilier et s'orienter vers une offre sans engagement au final.


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai rien reçu de la part de Bouygues je fais comment pour résilier ?


----------



## surfbmx (25 Décembre 2010)

ben tu fais rien.
déjà parce que bouyg vont être les derniers à communiquer pour cause de réflexion à la situation; ensuite tu attends que la hausse soit de toute façon effective


----------



## Nautilze (25 Décembre 2010)

interessant, 

j'ai 1 iphone 3gs et rentre dans le cadre, pas mal pour avoir l'iphone 4.
mais se réengager à nouveau sur 1 an posera encore un probleme des l'arrivée du nouvel iphone entre juin et juillet.... que faire ?


----------



## surfbmx (25 Décembre 2010)

c'est chaque année le même problème!
soit tu attends juin et tu paies l'iphone à prix d'or pour être dans les premiers possesseurs, soit tu attends 5 mois et il ne te coutera pas grand chose.
je suis passé sur l'iphone 4 parce que ça ne me coûte rien du tout(j'ai très bien revendu mon 3G), mais mon 3GS fait encore largement l'affaire.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (25 Décembre 2010)

hogo a dit:


> Oui, d'ailleurs, c'est la base ! Puisque c'est les offres Triple Play qui sont taxées.
> (Internet, TV, Tél)
> D'où l'application aux abos Internet et les forfaits mobiles dédiés.


Non. Même les forfaits sans TV sont concernés ! C'est le cas du mien, je n'ai pas d'option TV mais qu'une option musique. 
Tant pis pour eux, ça me fera un iPhone 5 gratis et même 150 &#8364; dans la poche en plus, voir même encore 200&#8364; de plus vu que je pourrais revendre le 4 dans quelques mois alors que j'avais 24 mois d'engagement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------




klemdr a dit:


> je vous entend dire que la hausse ne concerne que les forfaits comprenant la TV, mais j'ai un forfait bloqué orange et pourtant j'ai bien reçus le courier et dans leur nouvelle grille tarifaire ils comptaient les forfaits bloqués


Tout à fait. Ils ont fait une belle bêtise en visant aussi les forfaits sans TV...ça n'a aucune justification sauf augmenter leur tarif !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------




Nautilze a dit:


> interessant,
> 
> j'ai 1 iphone 3gs et rentre dans le cadre, pas mal pour avoir l'iphone 4.
> mais se réengager à nouveau sur 1 an posera encore un probleme des l'arrivée du nouvel iphone entre juin et juillet.... que faire ?


Tu as encore combien d'engagement ?
C'est simple tu résilies là le plus tôt possible légalement , tu revends ton 3GS, tu te réabonnes avec 12 mois d'engagement chez un autre opé, quand l'iPhone 5 sortira, tu attends un peu puis tu résilies avec la loi Châtel, tu paieras une petite partie du reliquat mais en revendant le 4, ça te fera le 5 gratis.
Tu peux aussi résilier ton iPhone 3GS et prendre un kit sim ou une formule sans engagement que tu utilises avec ton 3GS quelques mois le temps que sorte l'iPhone 5. Tu vends le 3GS et tu en tireras toujours un prix qui couvrira le prix du 5 subventionné. C'est peut être le mieux à faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h40 ----------




surfbmx a dit:


> Alors si vous voulez avoir un iphone 4 pas cher, sans avoir de problème, eh bien vous faites une portabilité vers orange(après si vous aimez sfr et son edge absent hors 3G-quelle honte!!- .


Il vaut mieux SFR qu'Orange qui a une 3G absente ou des "Réseaux indispo" tout le temps. Je vais quitter Orange sans regret de ce coté là. En plus, chez moi, mes amis chez SFR capte en 3G à fond alors que je dois me contenter d'un Edge pourri avec 2 barres chez l'agrume.


----------



## surfbmx (25 Décembre 2010)

Tu as raison, si tu n es pas itinérant et que sfr passe mieux là ou tu restes, fonce. Mais attention,  sfr n a pas d' edge hors reseau 3G. Bougeant partt en France, mes collègues et moi avont oublié cet opérateur depuis longtemps. 
Par contre vérifie ce que tu dis, car ça risque de faire drôle si les personnes du forum écoutent tes conseils!!! La loi chatel, c'est sur 24 mois, et aucunement 12. Le principe : payer 25% des mois restants une fois les 12 premiers mois écoulés. Cela veut dire que la première année, les mois dus sont a payer plein pot.


----------



## hogo (25 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> Non. Même les forfaits sans TV sont concernés ! C'est le cas du mien, je n'ai pas d'option TV mais qu'une option musique.
> Tant pis pour eux, ça me fera un iPhone 5 gratis et même 150  dans la poche en plus, voir même encore 200 de plus vu que je pourrais revendre le 4 dans quelques mois alors que j'avais 24 mois d'engagement.



Forfaits capables de proposer l'option TV ... bien que tu n'en bénéficies pas.
En tout cas, bon choix pour l'iPhone 5


----------



## arturus (26 Décembre 2010)

j'ai reçu mon courrier de chez Orange m'informant de l'augmentation de mon forfait téléphone.

Soit je vais bouygues pour me prendre l'iphone 4 ou soit je reste chez Orange qui me donne 200 points... hum, que faire, que faire.


----------



## myrtile (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour


J'ai souscrit a un forfait chez sfr le 26/11/10 en aucun cas on m'a précisez la hausse de la tva et donc la hausse de mon forfait or je n'aurai déjà pas souscrit a ce forfait s'il n'y aurai pas eu une offre spécial noël mais au téléphone quand j'ai appelez avant hier il m'on dis que mon offre été concernée par la hausse.







es ce que je pourrai résilié en fevrier ?
merci


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

myrtile a dit:


> es ce que je pourrai résilié en fevrier ?
> merci



il faut que tu regardes les CGV que tu as signées.
C'est sur une autre feuille.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------




arturus a dit:


> j'ai reçu mon courrier de chez Orange m'informant de l'augmentation de mon forfait téléphone.
> 
> Soit je vais bouygues pour me prendre l'iphone 4 ou soit je reste chez Orange qui me donne 200 points... hum, que faire, que faire.


200 points c'est ridicule...


----------



## myrtile (26 Décembre 2010)

Justement je n'ai pas cette feuille que faire ?


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> Tu as raison, si tu n es pas itinérant et que sfr passe mieux là ou tu restes, fonce. Mais attention,  sfr n a pas d' edge hors reseau 3G. Bougeant partt en France, mes collègues et moi avont oublié cet opérateur depuis longtemps.
> Par contre vérifie ce que tu dis, car ça risque de faire drôle si les personnes du forum écoutent tes conseils!!! La loi chatel, c'est sur 24 mois, et aucunement 12. Le principe : payer 25% des mois restants une fois les 12 premiers mois écoulés. Cela veut dire que la première année, les mois dus sont a payer plein pot.



Ah ok. Alors le mieux est de prendre un forfait sans engagement (de février à juillet date présumée de sortie de l'iPhone 5) ou d'attendre quelque mois de plus que l'engagement 12 mois se termine pour aller ailleurs avec l'iPhone 5. 
Ça me fera gagner quasi 1 an et demi de toute façon et une bonne reduc sur mon abonnement durant la période. 

SFR est en GPRS hors 3G c'est ça ? Tu es certain qu'ils n'ont aucun EDGE ??? Personne ne s'en ait plaint dans mon entourage. 
Sinon il y a Virgin qui est toujours moins cher qu'Orange. 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------




myrtile a dit:


> Justement je n'ai pas cette feuille que faire ?



Tu n'as pas reçu une feuille chez toi ensuite ? Sinon il faut que tu regardes quelles étaient les CGV à la date du 26/11.


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

Oui, je suis certain! L edge est sporadique chez sfr! Justement, je suis en double portabilité en ce moment, et l opérateur virtuel sans engagement que j'ai choisi est Zero forfait(le plus intéressant pour moi niveau portabilité sérieuse et offre proposée) qui fonctionne sur le réseau sfr. Et je vois que rien n a évolué. Quelle honte pour sfr qui ose appeler ses offres 3G+! Bref, je déconseille, vous ne pourrez pas dire que vous n étiez pas prévenus!!


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> Oui, je suis certain! L edge est sporadique chez sfr! Justement, je suis en double portabilité en ce moment, et l opérateur virtuel sans engagement que j'ai choisi est Zero forfait(le plus intéressant pour moi niveau portabilité sérieuse et offre proposée) qui fonctionne sur le réseau sfr. Et je vois que rien n a évolué. Quelle honte pour sfr qui ose appeler ses offres 3G+! Bref, je déconseille, vous ne pourrez pas dire que vous n étiez pas prévenus!!


OK mais ils proposent des cartes micro sim et une bonne réduction sur le forfait dans ce cas là. Ce qui permet d'utiliser mon iPhone 4 actuel en ayant un abonnement le moins cher possible et complet. 
Je n'en ai pas vu chez Virgin. 
De toute façon, c'est pour 12 mois, après je change soit pour Free soit retour chez Orange 
Sais tu s'il y a des offres sans engagement iPhone ? J'ai vu des prépayés ou des trucs genre M6 mobile mais je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus pratique pour quelques mois.


----------



## myrtile (26 Décembre 2010)

Non je n'ai pas recu encore de courrier de sfr depuis ma souscription

j'ai été sur le site de sfr et les conditions de vente date de mars 2010

http://www.sfr.fr/mobile/edito/pdf/...f#sfrintid=HCA_footer_bol_txt_condition-vente


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

En fait, je crois que c'est les Conditions Générales d'abonnement qu'il faut car les CGV n'ont pas l'air d'en parler ?


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

Je voulais aller Virgin, mais je devais faire une portabilité rapide et efficace. Or cela est parfois long et difficile chez eux. J ai donc choisi Zf, les retours étant positifs. Je n ai pas pris une offre iPhone, mais la sim fonctionne dans mon iPhone, avec web, mails etc. Il fallait juste changer l apn via unlockit(très simple).
Dans ton cas virgin est la bonne alternative, de plus ils fournissent des micro sim(au pire tu fais une découpe!). 
L'offre est assez large chez les mvno, à toi de voir ce qui passe le mieux chez toi. Je precise que dans mon cas, ma ligne n est restée que 2 jours chez Zf avant de faire à nouveau une portabilité. Ce qui signifie que je ne serai qu une quinzaine de jours au maximum chez eux.  

J'avais déjà eu vent de l astuce de la tva, mais vu les tarifs à Noel(et surtt ceux pratiqués en Juin lors des nouveaux iPhone!!), j ai préfèré procéder comme je l ai indiqué plus haut. C est tj bien plus rentable en décembre!! En plus, je voulais un forfait qui risque de bientôt disparaitre ou augmenter. Sachant qu Orange communique de plus en plus sur la fin de l illimité, ceux qui en ont besoin doivent aussi y reflechir...
 De plus, le prix des iPhone 4 risque de remonter à partir de Janvier, comme chaque année, et à plus forte raison à cause des futures pertes suite aux résiliations anticipées légales.


----------



## bubz (26 Décembre 2010)

Message lu sur un autre forum spé 




> Petit truc,
> 
> Vous pouvez résilier n'importe quand, pas la peine d'attendre Février en leur disant que vous refuser la hausse et que c'est une modification des CGV.
> 
> ...



Clairement, y'a juste à regarder ses conditions générales d'abonnement pour constater que cela est applicable légalement dès réception du courrier

je cite : 



> «Résiliation du contrat pour modification des conditions contractuelles par l&#8217;opérateur» «Dans les conditions de l&#8217;articles 11 ci-après, *le client peut mettre fin à son contrat à compter de la notification par l&#8217;opérateur de la modification contractuelle et notamment de la hausse tarifaire* et ce, pendant un délai de 4 mois à compter de la prise d&#8217;effet de cette modification»


----------



## arturus (26 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> il faut que tu regardes les CGV que tu as signées.
> C'est sur une autre feuille.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------
> ...



j'aurai dit mesquin  

demain j'appelle orange pour savoir où envoyer ma lettre.


----------



## billybobotte (26 Décembre 2010)

salut 

renouvellment de telephone pour cause de vol de portable le 17/12 je peut resilié ou pas ?


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> De plus, le prix des iPhone 4 risque de remonter à partir de Janvier, comme chaque année, et à plus forte raison à cause des futures pertes suite aux résiliations anticipées légales.


Si le 4 augmente c'est tout bon pour la revente  Quant au 5, Orange ne pourra pas trop augmenter les prix, maintenant y'a Virgin et les MVO et Free ne va pas tarder à arriver. Il y a plus de concurrence. 
On verra les abonnements qu'ils proposent d'ici là. Au pire, j'attends Free, je gagne l'iPhone 5 et j'économise toujours au moins une centaine d'euros. 

Pour moi le plus dur va être de résilier avec le RIO. Comment faire car c'est le nouvel opé qui va s'occuper de la résiliation, peut il indiquer le motif de la résiliation à l'ancien opérateur ou bien est ce automatique ?


----------



## bubz (26 Décembre 2010)

@billybobotte Si vous recevez la lettre de hausse de TVA de votre opérateur, oui, sinon, non.

Dans tous les cas, le vol ou la perte du téléphone n'est pas une cause de résiliation recevable.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (26 Décembre 2010)

arturus a dit:


> j'aurai dit mesquin
> 
> demain j'appelle orange pour savoir où envoyer ma lettre.



Oui mesquin, j'ai cru qu'ils avaient oublié un zéro. 

Moi je dois attendre 2 mois et dépasser les 6 mois pour faire débloquer mon iPhone gratuitement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h19 ----------




bubz a dit:


> @billybobotte Si vous recevez la lettre de hausse de TVA de votre opérateur, oui, sinon, non.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, le vol ou la perte du téléphone n'est pas une cause de résiliation recevable.



Est que son renouvellement pour vol lui change ses conditions d'abonnement ? S'il garde les anciennes c'est tout bon.


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

@showme: alors, la portabilité sera gérée par le nouvel opérateur en effet. Si tu dois payer qq chose chez l'ancien, tu seras prevenu. A ce moment là, tu pourras faire valoir tes droits en cas d' erreur(si tu es bien concerné par la hausse).


Aux autres: ne vous enflammez pas, attendez au moins le courrier de votre opérateur. Et soyez surs d' être parmis ceux qui peuvent résilier. Car si vous commencez à partir et que votre forfait n augmente pas, ça va être moins sympa que prévu...


----------



## Gone (26 Décembre 2010)

Avec cette histoire de hausse de la TVA, la possibilité de résilier chez son opérateur je suis un peu perdu.

J'ai actuellement un forfait Origami Style chez Orange, dans le pdf dispo sur orange.fr ou il mentionne les forfaits qui vont augmenter mon forfait ne se trouve pas dedans. Donc normalement je ne peut pas résilier pour cause d'augmentation de la TVA... Cependant j'entends un peu partout que si on dispose d'une option TV  dans son forfait on subira l'augmentation..

Bref ma question est simple, je peut me casser de chez Orange ? xD

Merci d'avance.


----------



## arturus (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> @showme: alors, la portabilité sera gérée par le nouvel opérateur en effet. Si tu dois payer qq chose chez l'ancien, tu seras prevenu. A ce moment là, tu pourras faire valoir tes droits en cas d' erreur(si tu es bien concerné par la hausse).
> 
> 
> Aux autres: ne vous enflammez pas, attendez au moins le courrier de votre opérateur. Et soyez surs d' être parmis ceux qui peuvent résilier. Car si vous commencez à partir et que votre forfait n augmente pas, ça va être moins sympa que prévu...



on peut faire la portabilité si l'on résilie son forfait ???


----------



## bubz (26 Décembre 2010)

^^apparemment pour l'instant c'est compliqué


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

la portabilité est une forme de résiliation, elle est juste faite par l'opérateur d'arrivée à la place du client lui-même 

@Gone : si ton forfait n'augmente pas, pourquoi aurais tu le droit de résilier?!! 
Vu les pertes qu'ils vont subir, ils ne vont pas faire de cadeaux!!


----------



## arturus (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> la portabilité est une forme de résiliation, elle est juste faite par l'opérateur d'arrivée à la place du client lui-même
> 
> @Gone : si ton forfait n'augmente pas, pourquoi aurais tu le droit de résilier?!!
> Vu les pertes qu'ils vont subir, ils ne vont pas faire de cadeaux!!



la portabilité c'est le transfert du numéro pas une résiliation, meme si il intervient dans le cadre d'une procédure de résiliation. J'appelerai bouygues demain pour etre fixé.


Une question a votre attention : mon iphone n'est pas débloqué, pas avant fin février pour avoir les 6 mois. Si je résilie mon contrat chez Orange comment la résiliation peut-elle se faire ?
je ne connais pas la procédure, si vous l'auriez.


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

désolé arturus, mais tu as tort.
je confirme, la portabilité entraine la résiliation du contrat, c'est pour cela que tu ne peux pas faire de portabilité chez le même opérateur(on ne parle pas de l'astuce de la double portabilité bien sûr). 
Tu peux être engagé encore 20 mois chez un opérateur par exemple et porter ton numéro vers une offre de chez un autre opérateur sans engagement, et résilier le lendemain de ton arrivée, sans aucun frais. 
Perte par rapport à une résiliation pure et simple :1 jour sur le papier(10 jours délai légal maximum autorisé). Même si cette situation n'a aucun intérêt, je l'avoue. Je voulais souligner que résiliation ou portabilité, le contrat sera résilié, et qu'aucun autre engagement ne peut être pris sans l'accord du titulaire du numéro. C'est donc bien, si on le souhaite, une résiliation; et c'est surtout une très bonne manière de garder son numéro qq mois par exemple pour attendre l'offre idéale et être réactif de suite.
Il ne faut pas induire les membres en erreur, surtout dans cette situation complexe.

et pour désimlocker ton iphone, tu appelles l'opérateur, même si tu n'es plus chez eux, une fois les 6 mois écoulés. La procédure se fera d'elle-même( càd une demande à Apple, etc...).


----------



## Gone (26 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> la portabilité est une forme de résiliation, elle est juste faite par l'opérateur d'arrivée à la place du client lui-même
> 
> @Gone : si ton forfait n'augmente pas, pourquoi aurais tu le droit de résilier?!!
> Vu les pertes qu'ils vont subir, ils ne vont pas faire de cadeaux!!



Avec l'option Tv que je dispose !


----------



## surfbmx (26 Décembre 2010)

mais si le prix de ton forfait n'augmente pas, les cgv ne sont pas modifiées, non?
Donc pourquoi pourrais tu résilier?
Les offres jet ont la télé aussi(60 chaînes), mais ne pourront pas résilier pour autant.

C'est la hausse du prix qui permet de résilier, rien d'autre! Si le tarif ne bouge pas, cela signifie que l'opérateur a au contraire baissé le prix du forfait avec tv incluse, pour compenser la hausse de la tva.

EDIT: Je lis que certains forfaits sans tv vont augmenter. j'imagine que ce sont des forfaits peu chers non?(pouvez vous confirmer svp?). Et peut être même anciens pour certains.
Si c'est le cas, c'est très bien joué de la part des opérateurs! Eh oui, pas contents? ben résiliez sans frais de suite. Le prix moyen de la facture pour les nouveaux clients sera plus élevé... Une manière détournée de faire payer plus cher ou...plus cher!!! A la limite, ce sont les opérateurs virtuels qui vont gagner qq clients.
C'est évident qu'ils veulent minimiser les "dégâts" suite à la perte des subventions de téléphones déjà versées.
Car qui dit petit forfait dit téléphone en ouverture de ligne ou renouvellement assez cher. Pas trop de perte à ce niveau donc...


----------



## billybobotte (27 Décembre 2010)

bubz a dit:


> @billybobotte Si vous recevez la lettre de hausse de TVA de votre opérateur, oui, sinon, non.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, le vol ou la perte du téléphone n'est pas une cause de résiliation recevable.




non le motif de résiliation n'est pas la perte ou le vol c'est a cause du vol j ai dut reprendre un téléphone en renouvellent et ils(bouygutelecom) m on prolongé mon contrat de 24 mois a partir du 17 décembre 2010.
Docn ma question est, est ce que je  peut resiliser en cas de  renouvellement et surtout si celui ci prends effet  en  date du 17 decembre 2010?


et j ai remarqué que sur ma facture de decembre  vers la fin dans un encadré intituler  " a savoir "  il y a marqué :

"en cas de hausse de la tva celle ci serras répercute sur votre tarif TTC "

est ce que ca corresponds a la fameuse lettre ? 
merci de votre aide


----------



## Wolfmac (27 Décembre 2010)

si ça peut aider certains il y a ce tableau qui traine sur les forums de l'agrume
perso chez moi déception mon forfait orange pour iPhone 2H+2H  ne bouge pas  mais bon je vais surveiller ma boite au lettre quand même on ne sait jamais


----------



## bubz (27 Décembre 2010)

billybobotte a dit:


> non le motif de résiliation n'est pas la perte ou le vol c'est a cause du vol j ai dut reprendre un téléphone en renouvellent et ils(bouygutelecom) m on prolongé mon contrat de 24 mois a partir du 17 décembre 2010.
> Docn ma question est, est ce que je  peut resiliser en cas de  renouvellement et surtout si celui ci prends effet  en  date du 17 decembre 2010?
> 
> 
> ...



ça correspond au fait que tu as surement signé un renouvellement incluant l'éventuelle hausse, donc ça me parait tendu là...

vérifie ton avenant au contrat qu'on a du te donner ou envoyer pour le renouvellement.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

arturus a dit:


> la portabilité c'est le transfert du numéro pas une résiliation, meme si il intervient dans le cadre d'une procédure de résiliation. J'appelerai bouygues demain pour etre fixé.
> 
> 
> Une question a votre attention : mon iphone n'est pas débloqué, pas avant fin février pour avoir les 6 mois. Si je résilie mon contrat chez Orange comment la résiliation peut-elle se faire ?
> je ne connais pas la procédure, si vous l'auriez.



Lors de la portabilité avec le RIO, ton nouvel opérateur s'occupe de faire la résiliation pour toi mais je ne sais pas s'il peut indiquer le motif pour éviter les ennuis. 

Si tu résilies avant les 6 mois tu devras payer pour le desimlocker. Tu peux le faire après la résiliation mais les opérateurs trainent les pieds parfois. Tu devrais donc t'en occuper avant soit en payant, soit en attendant les 6 mois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h46 ----------




surfbmx a dit:


> EDIT: Je lis que certains forfaits sans tv vont augmenter. j'imagine que ce sont des forfaits peu chers non?(pouvez vous confirmer svp?). Et peut être même anciens pour certains.
> Si c'est le cas, c'est très bien joué de la part des opérateurs! Eh oui, pas contents? ben résiliez sans frais de suite. Le prix moyen de la facture pour les nouveaux clients sera plus élevé... Une manière détournée de faire payer plus cher ou...plus cher!!! A la limite, ce sont les opérateurs virtuels qui vont gagner qq clients.



Non. Mon forfait coûte 50&#8364;/mois ! Mais je n'ai pas d'option TV pourtant il augmente bien, j'ai eu la lettre. 
Je ne comprends pas qu'ils augmentent les forfaits de ceux qui ont choisi l'option musique et pas la TV.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h49 ----------




Gone a dit:


> J'ai actuellement un forfait Origami Style chez Orange, dans le pdf dispo sur orange.fr ou il mentionne les forfaits qui vont augmenter mon forfait ne se trouve pas dedans. Donc normalement je ne peut pas résilier pour cause d'augmentation de la TVA... Cependant j'entends un peu partout que si on dispose d'une option TV  dans son forfait on subira l'augmentation..


Certains forfaits même avec TV ne sont pas concernés par la hausse comme l'Origami Jet alors que d'autres forfaits sans la TV (en option) augmentent ! 

Tu n'as pas reçu la lettre d'Orange ? Le mieux est de les appeler et demander ! 

Perso, j'ai trouvé mon plan d'attaque ! ^^ Je résilie après les 6 mois pour désimlocker mon iPhone 4 gratos, je fais une portabilité avec RIO vers une carte prépayée Bouygues, j'attends la sortie de l'iPhone 5 et je me réengage ailleurs (SFR ou Virgin) ! je garde mon numéro, ça me coûte rien et je peux ensuite revendre l'iPhone 4 ou le donner à ma copine, tout en ayant l'iPhone 5 pour rien.


----------



## bubz (27 Décembre 2010)

bon, petit point, pour info, je confirme que la résiliation sans demande de portabilité, chez orange, en ayant reçu la lettre sur la TVA, fonctionne par téléphone, il ne faut rien lacher mais ça marche...

juste, le conseiller m'a prévenu des 10 jours de préavis légaux, et à préciser que je recevrai donc le courrier de résiliation mais que ça prendrai surement un peu plus de temps que d'habitude du fait des nombreuses demandes et des nombreux courriers susceptibles de devoir partir ces prochains jours...

pensez à appeler, pour ceux qui veulent le faire, plutôt de bonne heure, car les conseillers risquent d'être fort occupé dans les prochains jours, appel à 8h pour moi, à l'ouverture du SC.

résiliation programmé au 6 janvier en ce qui me concerne.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

bubz a dit:


> juste, le conseiller m'a prévenu des 10 jours de préavis légaux, et à préciser que je recevrai donc le courrier de résiliation mais que ça prendrai surement un peu plus de temps que d'habitude du fait des nombreuses demandes et des nombreux courriers susceptibles de devoir partir ces prochains jours...


Moi je pense faire la résiliation par RIO via le nouvel opérateur dès que mon iPhone 4 sera desimlockable.
Il y a un risque qu'Orange ne voit pas que c'est une résiliation "légale" et me débite tout et que je doive les menacer par lettre recommandée ensuite mais au moins je garde mon numéro.
Ou bien alors je ne fais pas la portabilité mais ça m'embête.

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## surfbmx (27 Décembre 2010)

Je vous dit que la portabilité est une forme de resiliation. J en sais qq chose, dans 5 jours c'est ma 4 eme portabilité. La loi chatel ou autre est calculée automatiquement. En cas d' erreur, faites valoir vos droits. Mais si vous avez reçu le courrier et que vous êtres concernés par la hausse, vous ne payerez pas plus en portant qu en résiliant complètement. 

Pour le desimlock, même si vous n êtes plus chez l opérateur, il est tenu de vous le débloquer. Ça m est aussi arrivé. 

@ showme: en juin les iPhone dernière génération sont rarement gratuits! Il aura fallu attendre 6 mois pour que le 32 go passe en dessous de 200... Et encore, pas chez tt le monde.  Et chez sfr, il est à 199. Je trouve qu à leur sortie les prix sont vraiment prohibitifs en ouverture de ligne.


----------



## bubz (27 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> Moi je pense faire la résiliation par RIO via le nouvel opérateur dès que mon iPhone 4 sera desimlockable.
> Il y a un risque qu'Orange ne voit pas que c'est une résiliation "légale" et me débite tout et que je doive les menacer par lettre recommandée ensuite mais au moins je garde mon numéro.
> Ou bien alors je ne fais pas la portabilité mais ça m'embête.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?



je confirme que par mesure de précaution, j'envois quand même un RAR ce matin  on est jamais trop prudent.


----------



## myrtile (27 Décembre 2010)

J'ai retrouvé sur le net les conditions d'abonnement de sfr vu que j'avais pommée le livret  de novembre 2010 vu que j'ai souscrit le 26/11

http://www.sfr.fr/mobile/edito/pdf/docs_juridique/161110/conditions_generales_abonnement_SFR.pdf


INFORMATION SUR LES TARIFS 
&#9670;Une brochure tarifaire vous a été remise par votre distributeur SFR afin de 
pouvoir choisir votre formule dabonnement et les services proposés . Ces 
informations sont disponibles sur le site Web www .sfr .fr .
&#9670;En cas de changement tarifaire, vous serez averti un mois avant la prise deffet 
par un message joint à votre facture .
&#9670;Pendant chacune de vos premières périodes minimales dabonnement sur 
une offre dabonnement, SFR sengage à ne pas augmenter les Tarifs du 
Service Principal, sauf à ce que cette augmentation résulte dune décision 
réglementaire . Au-delà de chacune de ces périodes initiales dengagement, 
SFR sera libre de faire évoluer les Tarifs du Service Principal, vous aurez la 
possibilité de résilier votre contrat  si vous refusez cette augmentation

Je ne vois pas ou il spécifie que leur tarifs vont augmenté.


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> @ showme: en juin les iPhone dernière génération sont rarement gratuits! Il aura fallu attendre 6 mois pour que le 32 go passe en dessous de 200&#8364;... Et encore, pas chez tt le monde.  Et chez sfr, il est à 199. Je trouve qu à leur sortie les prix sont vraiment prohibitifs en ouverture de ligne.


OK donc je peux résilier par RIO, j'ai la lettre d'Orange au cas où, ça devrait être bon...Au pire, une lettre recommandée avec menace auprès de la DGCCRF au cas où 

Pour le prix, à 150/200 &#8364; c'est OK pour moi car c'est ce que je vais gagner rien qu'en revendant l'iPhone 4 (au minimum), sans compter ce que je gagne par mois durant les quelques mois qui viennent. Je dois un peu me serrer la ceinture et n'utiliser principalement que le WIFI mais c'est le prix à payer pour un iPhone 5 gratos ^^
Je veux me réabonner là pour être prêt en 2012 avec Free et la sortie de l'iPhone 6 



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h42 ----------




bubz a dit:


> je confirme que par mesure de précaution, j'envois quand même un RAR ce matin  on est jamais trop prudent.



N'y a t-il pas un risque que l'ancien opérateur résilie ton numéro avant que la portabilité par RIO ne soit effectué par le nouveau ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h43 ----------




myrtile a dit:


> INFORMATION SUR LES TARIFS
> &#9670;Une brochure tarifaire vous a été remise par votre distributeur SFR afin de
> pouvoir choisir votre formule dabonnement et les services proposés . Ces
> informations sont disponibles sur le site Web www .sfr .fr .



C'était peut être marqué dans le magasin ou dans cette brochure ?

Si tu n'as pas reçu de lettre, à mon avis, c'est mal barré.


----------



## surfbmx (27 Décembre 2010)

Bien vu! C'est soit Rio soit recommandé. De tte façon moi j ai résilié bien avant le courrier en faisant une loi chatel. Elle s'avère au final gratuite!! Coup de bol! Donc il y a peu de chance que vous soyez prélevés si vous pouvez résiliez sans frais.


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> Pour le prix, à 150/200 &#8364; c'est OK pour moi car c'est ce que je vais gagner rien qu'en revendant l'iPhone 4 (au minimum), .




Là c'est vraiment cadeaux pour un iPhone 4.
Pour information, j'ai vendu facilement (en son temps) mon 3G _16Go_ pour 300&#8364; et mon 3GS I]16Go[/I] pour 350&#8364; (il avait onze mois donc encore sous garantie).
Un iPhone 4 de six mois (avec encore six mois de garantie) c'est minimum 350/400&#8364;.
À toi de voir.


----------



## myrtile (27 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive

SFr envoi ces lettres d'information qu'a partir d'aujourd'hui donc normal que je n'ai encore rien reçu


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

subsole a dit:


> Là c'est vraiment cadeaux pour un iPhone 4.
> Pour information, j'ai vendu facilement (en son temps) mon 3G _16Go_ pour 300&#8364; et mon 3GS I]16Go[/I] pour 350&#8364; (il avait onze mois donc encore sous garantie).
> Un iPhone 4 de six mois (avec encore six mois de garantie) c'est minimum 350/400&#8364;.
> À toi de voir.


Oui j'avais revendu mon vieux 3G 200 &#8364;, deux ans après !
Je vais voir si je le passe à ma copine ou si je le revends. De toute manière, même en reprenant un iPhone 5 avec abo à 200 &#8364;, je suis largement gagnant.
Les opérateurs vont perdre 10 ans d'augmentation TVA en faisant fuir les anciens clients qui sont sous engagement avec un iPhone 4...Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ils n'offrent pas plus de points ou qu'ils ne réduisent pas l'engagement.
Si Orange me réduisait mon engagement d'un an avec la possibilité d'avoir l'iPhone 5 à un prix correct, je resterais chez eux.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h52 ----------




myrtile a dit:


> ShowMeHowToLive
> 
> SFr envoi ces lettres d'information qu'a partir d'aujourd'hui donc normal que je n'ai encore rien reçu


OK, alors tu devrais être fixé. Sinon, si tu ne reçois rien, tu les appelles et tu vois ce qu'ils te racontent pour savoir si tu es concernée ou pas.


----------



## bubz (27 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> N'y a t-il pas un risque que l'ancien opérateur résilie ton numéro avant que la portabilité par RIO ne soit effectué par le nouveau ?




En ce qui me concerne nan, puisque je ne veux pas de portabilité  pour les autres peut etre, je ne sais pas.


----------



## myrtile (27 Décembre 2010)

Je suis concernée j'espere vite recevoir la lettre

voici pour ceux qui sont sfr des news

http://assistance.sfr.fr/accueil/tarifs/prix-forfait-tva-mobile/as-3221-71258


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

myrtile a dit:


> Je suis concernée j'espere vite recevoir la lettre
> 
> voici pour ceux qui sont sfr des news
> 
> http://assistance.sfr.fr/accueil/tarifs/prix-forfait-tva-mobile/as-3221-71258


Tu es concernée par la hausse mais en achetant au 26/11 est-ce que SFR n'avait pas déjà modifié ses "documents" en prévision de la hausse ?


----------



## spooner (27 Décembre 2010)

Il faut bien lire les conditions tarifaires des opérateurs.

Vous dites tous que si vous avez souscris avant certaines dates c'est possible, après les nouvelles offres tarifaires des opérateurs, courant novembre ce n'est plus possible. C'est faux. Les offres tarifaires ont uniquement changées pour proposer les nouvelles offres de noël. En aucun cas sur celle-ci sont affiché les modifications des tarifs d'abonnement.

donc même en souscrivant aujourd'hui vous pourrez résilier.

chez orange c'est indiqué pas sfr ni BT


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

spooner a dit:


> donc même en souscrivant aujourd'hui vous pourrez résilier.
> 
> chez orange c'est indiqué pas sfr ni BT


Tu es certain de ça ? Sur l'ADSL ça fait un moment que SFR l'indique (même si je ne sais pas si c'est légal d'indiquer une vague hausse sans indiquer clairement le montant).


----------



## surfbmx (27 Décembre 2010)

Non spooner, tu te trompes. Mais si tu es si certain de toi, rien ne t empeche de souscrire des dizaines de lignes, de les résilier sans frais dans la foulée et revendre les téléphones. Sacré jackpot. A minimum 100 de benef par téléphone...


----------



## kariboupseudo (27 Décembre 2010)

Il suffit d'éplucher les fiches tarifaires disponibles sur les sites, Orange prend bien en compte l'evolution de la TVA en fevrier en détaillant les tarifs de janvier et ceux de fevrier mais Bouygues ne semble pas le faire.
En tout cas j'ai rien vu mais j'ai regardé un peu vite.

http://www.laboutique.bouyguestelec..._tarifs_Bouygues_Telecom_-_novembre_2010.html

EDIT: au temps pour moi, la brochure de bouygues comporte cette mention :
"En cas de hausse de la TVA, celle-ci sera répercutée sur les Tarifs TTC."


La Brochure tarifaire de SFR comporte cette mention:
"Prix TTC 16/11/10, soumis à une TVA aux taux de 19.6% et 5.5%, et ajusté en fonction de toute modification relative à la TVA."


----------



## arturus (27 Décembre 2010)

bon,

bouygues appelé, on peut donc conserver son numéro en résiliant suite à la hausse de la TVA. Cela me surprend, mais bon.

Pour désimlocker si l'on moins de 6 mois c'est 76 euros.


----------



## surfbmx (27 Décembre 2010)

Ben oui, en faisant une portabilité. C est la seule solution.


----------



## myrtile (27 Décembre 2010)

ShowMeHowToLive a dit:


> Tu es concernée par la hausse mais en achetant au 26/11 est-ce que SFR n'avait pas déjà modifié ses "documents" en prévision de la hausse ?



Moi j'ai souscrit a une offre noel donc je n'ai jamais vu les tarifs pour fevrier et on m'a rien dis en boutique


----------



## arturus (27 Décembre 2010)

surfbmx a dit:


> Ben oui, en faisant une portabilité. C est la seule solution.




oui, mais après c'est moi qui demande la résiliation auprès d'orange par rapport à la hausse de tva ou c'est bouygues qui s'en occupe... ?


----------



## Gone (27 Décembre 2010)

Normalement c'est toi.


----------



## subsole (27 Décembre 2010)

Gone a dit:


> Normalement c'est toi.



Bonjour,
À chaque fois que j'ai changé d'opérateur, c'est le nouvel opérateur qui à fait les démarches (portabilité, etc.). 
Il est vrai que ce n'était pas dans le cadre d'un résiliation, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ça serait différent.


----------



## surfbmx (27 Décembre 2010)

Alors, pour resilier un contrat chez un opérateur: soit vous faites un courrier avec AR et cela se fait sous 10 jours il me semble(dans notre cas particulier, à priori seul un appel suffirait)
Soit vous faites une portabilité, en allant chez un autre opérateur. C est une ouverture de ligne, avec ou sans engagement. C est l opérateur qui vous reçoit qui fait toutes les démarches pour résilier. Vous n avez rien à faire.


----------



## billybobotte (27 Décembre 2010)

bubz a dit:


> ça correspond au fait que tu as surement signé un renouvellement incluant l'éventuelle hausse, donc ça me parait tendu là...
> 
> vérifie ton avenant au contrat qu'on a du te donner ou envoyer pour le renouvellement.



alors j ai verifié mon contratc'est les  condition generales de vente  a distance applicable a compté du 1 juillet 2010 

j ai un forfait evasio 1h+1h de chez bouyguetelecom  suis je toujours elligible a la resilation ou pas ?


----------



## nadim06150 (27 Décembre 2010)

je crois bien l'ami parce que tu à une partie en 5,5 % et l'autre en 19,6 donc bon c'est possible


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (29 Décembre 2010)

A lire : http://www.forummobiles.com/topic/233434-all-hausse-tva-resiliation-portabilite-desimlockage/


----------



## sebnet (31 Décembre 2010)

BONJOUR A TOUS !!!

je viens juste de recevoir ce fameux courrier de la part de sfr, je suis abonné depuis 2ans j'ai fais un changement de forfait avec renouvellement de telephone y 1 mois de ca?

puis je resilier mon forfait ?

merci de votre aide 

cordialement


----------



## Lezardosoleil (1 Janvier 2011)

J'ai un forfait Fnac mobile 2h Tout compris  de 2009. quelqu'un peut-il me dire si je vais subie la hausse. Je n'ai trouve aucun renseignements pour les forfait Fnac, y compris sur le site Orange.
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Alphapocket (1 Janvier 2011)

D' après vous, quelle est  la meilleure offre concernant un forfait Iphone sans engagement ?

J'ai souscrit à un forfait orange origami de 5 heures que je n'utilise pas.

J'ai entendu parlé de Virgin. Est-ce que cet opérateur est sérieux ?


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## alargeau (13 Janvier 2011)

Ca m'intéresse aussi ce sujet.
Perso, j'ai un forfait Origami star 5h tout compris. Je paye 61-2, soit 58 par mois et franchement je n'utilise jamais les 5h. La hausse est de l'ordre de 3 pour arriver à 64 et là je me suis dit que c'était l'occasion rêvée pour modifier tout ça et revenir vers un forfait moins cher. Le problème, c'est en effet qu'il faut maintenant choisir une autre offre car il n'est pas possible de se réengager chez le même opérateur, à moins de s'engager sur 24 mois je crois.

Alors, deux possibilités s'offrent à nous :
1. Résilier une fois l'iPhone désimlocké par l'opérateur et aller chez un autre opérateur pour avoir un nouveau forfait + nouveau téléphone (même si identique, la revente fera des sous).
2. Résilier une fois l'iPhone désimlocké par l'opérateur et prendre un forfait sans engagement pour profiter de la résiliation et ainsi se réengager en juin 2011, date de renouvellement des iPhones chez Apple (quoique cette année, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura une grande différence entre le nouveau et l'iPhone 4).

Concernant le désimlockage du téléphone, il est gratuit au bout de 6 mois. Mais ces 6 mois courent à la date d'utilisation du téléphone, qui est donc postérieure à la date du contrat lui-même. Pour ma part, mon contrat date du 9 juillet et la date d'utilistion est le 22 août. J'ai donc encore quelques jours à attendre pour ne pas payer les frais de 76. Au téléphone, la conseillère m'a aussi proposé un nouveau téléphone mouais alors que le mien est de juillet, ainsi qu'un nouveau forfait moins cher et des communications gratuites ! Faites attention, tout ça n'est pas gratuit... ne tombez pas dans le panneau.

Ensuite, concernant les offres des MVNO sans engagement, j'ai retenu Zero Forfait et Sim+. Le dernier a l'avantage de proposer une micro sim pour l'iPhone 4 alors que le premier ne la propose pas.
Chez le premier, vous avez ce qu'ils appellent les offres Zero Limit tout compris (internet, SMS - mais pas les MMS apparemment) et les prix sont comme suit :
- 1h = 24,90
- 2h = 29,90
- 3h = 34,90
- 4h = 39,90
- etc
Ces forfaits sont sans engagement et passent par le réseau SFR.

Ensuite, il y a Sim+, mais là ça se complique un peu. En effet, ils proposent des forfaits classiques (voix uniquement), des forfaits intenses 20h (!!!) et un forfait illimité qui a pas mal d'astérisques (...). Les prix et option sont comme suit :
FORFAITS CLASSIQUES :
- 30mn = 4,90
- 1h = 8,90
- 2h = 14,90
- 4h = 19,90
- etc
Sur ces forfaits classiques, les sms illimités sont une option qui vous coûtera 7,50 par mois (et qui apparemment n'inclut pas les MMS). L'internet et les emails sont une autre option qui vous coûtera 17,50 par mois. Si on part d'un forfait 2h par exemple, ça fait donc 14,90 + 7,50 + 17,50 = 39,90. Rappelons tout de même que tout ça est sans engagement.

FORFAITS INTENSES 20h :
- Intense (voix) = 49
- Intense + SMS illimités = 59
- Intense + SMS + WEB illimités = 79

FORFAIT ILLIMITE :
- 49 (au lieu de 99). Apparemment il s'agirait d'un forfait voix mais les infos sont peu nombreuses sur leur site.

Ensuite, concernant les autres MVNO, il y a NRJ Mobile qui propose des forfaits ultimate light (si vous gardez votre téléphone) qui ont les SMS Emails et le Web illimités et qui sont pas très chers :
- 2h = 23,90 (ou 27,90 sur 12 mois)
- 5h = 28,90 (ou 32,90)
- etc
Mais évidemment, on retombe ici sur un forfait AVEC engagement...
Tout comme d'ailleurs avec Virgin Mobile qui propose des forfaits iPhone 4 avec un iPhone 3GS (rupture de stock sur le 4 ?) et dont les tarifs sont un peu brodelliques.

Sinon, il faudra changer pour un opérateur national comme Bouygues et SFR (ou Orange si vous êtes chez l'un des deux autres) mais vous connaissez les offres, les tarifs et surtout l'engagement.


----------



## Audrey2533 (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé quelques petits renseignements, en esperant que vous puissiez m'aider.

J'ai un forfait illymitic 3g+ full internet chez SFR, depuis mars 10. J'aimerais donc resilier mon forfait suite a la hausse de la TVA.

Cependant apres quelques recherches, je souhaiterais me reengager chez SFR (meme operateur) et donc benificier d'un telephone a moindre prix (iphone).

Comment puis je proceder afin de pouvoir garder mon numero ? 

Merci d'avance de votre aide^^


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2011)

C'est impossible, la portabilité, comme son nom l'indique, sert à porter son numéro d'opérateur à opérateurs. Donc, soit tu quittes SFR pour un autre, soit tu perds ton numéro.


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> C'est impossible, la portabilité, comme son nom l'indique, sert à porter son numéro d'opérateur à opérateurs. Donc, soit tu quittes SFR pour un autre, soit tu perds ton numéro.



Bonjour,
Effectivement, directement ce n'est pas possible .
Mais il y a des solutions, lire le topic.
En gros, tu pars pour un mois chez un "opérateur sans engagement", ensuite retour chez SFR.
Pour garder ton numéro demande par l'intermédiaire de "l'opérateur sans engagement" la portabilité de ton numéro, une fois cette portabilité effectuée (Maximum  10 jours, c'est la loi) tu fais l'opération inverse.


----------



## Audrey2533 (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos reponses, effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé^^

J'vais me renseigner sur les offres sans engagement


----------



## subsole (26 Janvier 2011)

Audrey2533 a dit:


> Merci pour vos reponses, effectivement je n'y avais pas pensé^^
> 
> J'vais me renseigner sur les offres sans engagement



Bonjour,
Ne pas oublier de résilier l'ancien opérateur, ici SFR, une fois l'iPhone désimlocké.


----------



## AnnC21 (29 Janvier 2011)

Petite question, si on se casse alors qu'on a pas 6 mois d'ancienneté mais qu'on a le droit à cause de la hausse de la TVA, le désimlockage du téléphone n'est il pas gratuit 

Je pense partir 1 mois ou 2 chez Virgin (liberty sim 5h) puis revenir chez Orange pour le origami style à 29...


----------



## Audrey2533 (2 Février 2011)

Mwa je pense aller chez bouygues pour un mois, mais je voulais savoir s'il y a des frais de resiliation, pour un forfait sans engagement ?

Merci^^


----------



## flamoureux (3 Février 2011)

Salut,

Changer d'opérateur n'est pas forcément la meilleure solution. Pour ma part j'ai négocié une réduction de tarif sur mon forfait Illimythics 5 chez SFR.
Je suis tombé à 28&#8364; pour 1h + SMS, MMS, Mail, Internet illimités avec en option 3 numéros tous opérateurs illimités et appels illimités le soir de 21h à 8h.

Le tout sans réengagement, ce qui me permettra de négocier un nouveau téléphone en juin sans problème (parce que qui dit nouvel abonnement dit grosse galère pour avoir le prochain iPhone à un prix correct). Finalement quand on les pousse un peu ils récompensent les clients fidèles.


----------



## Toximityx (7 Février 2011)

Bon ce sujet n'est plus d'actualité à ce jour  

TVA : SFR fait machine arrière toute [MàJ]
TVA : Orange abandonne aussi la hausse de TVA [MàJ]


----------



## subsole (8 Février 2011)

Le SMS surprise du jour:
 « TVA dernière minute. Le prix de votre forfait TTC n&#8217;augmente pas au 1er février 2011. Orange prend à sa charge la hausse de la TVA. »
Selon Reuters: _ses changements potentiels de tarifs concernaient plus de trois millions de clients Orange sont touchés, soit 12% du parc d&#8217;abonnés mobiles.
Chez SFR, le taux passe à 30% (sept millions de clients mobiles)._


----------



## Audrey2533 (8 Février 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Le SMS surprise du jour:
> « TVA dernière minute. Le prix de votre forfait TTC naugmente pas au 1er février 2011. Orange prend à sa charge la hausse de la TVA. »
> Selon Reuters: _ses changements potentiels de tarifs concernaient plus de trois millions de clients Orange sont touchés, soit 12% du parc dabonnés mobiles.
> Chez SFR, le taux passe à 30% (sept millions de clients mobiles)._






Pff pareil, le sms ce matin de sfr.
Tout mes espoirs s'envole moi qui voulais un iphone, 500 en renouvellement de mobile pour un 3gs 8go, c'est pas dans mes moyens...:mouais:


----------

